# Poor response



## LittleMissM

I am responding poorly - was put on low drug protocol against my better judgement and previous tx experiences - and they are talking cancellation.

On Day 12 stimming and have

L 11.5, 2 X 10, 3 X -10
R - 13, 13.5, 4 x 10
Lining - 7.7

Any advice? I have another scan on Wednesday and am now on 350 of Gonal F.

Thanks in advance

Sue


----------



## karenanna

Hi Sue

The number of follicles you have developed certainly isn't poor - but it does look as though some of them may have been growing slowly and that the low dose of drugs may have contributed to this?

Hopefully the larger dose will have kicked in and they can stim you for a bit longer - I did meet a lady at my clinic who was stimming for around 19 days, but she was monitored very closely everyday and given cetrotide to make sure that she didn't ovulate early.

If they start talking about cancellation I would definitely create a fuss, as it looks to me as though there is some isse with the dose of drugs you have been given (although I'm not an expert) and not your actual response in terms of number of follicles.

    for Wednesday

Karenanna xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Thank you for your response.

It is appreciated and I do hope that I do get better.

Well done on your og by the way!

Sue


----------



## steffydill

Hey Sue,

Dont give up hope! The follicles grow approx 1-3mm per day and with such a large dose of Gonal F you will probably see a big difference on Wed. I was a poor responder last time but they just cancelled my cycle at that stage rather than increase my meds or continue stimming so at least they are upping ther meds and waiting a few more days. This time my follicles have grown about 10mm in 5 days (on 300 gonal f) so you should be fine, will  for those follicles to grow,
Lots of luck, xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Steffy, when is your next scan? Hope your grow lovely and juicy  

Sue


----------



## steffydill

Hi Sue

I had my last scan yesterday, they are all about 20mm ( so nice and big this time)and so my EC is tomorrow, aaaarrrrgggghhhh I am so nervous. Loads of questions this time.....what if there are no eggs, what if they are not mature, what if they dont fertilise, what if DH sperm is poor again? Lol, neurotic or what! This rollercoaster of IVF is definately screwing with me, I really hope yours grow well, good luck and let me know how you get on!


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks I have my scan tomorrow - so nervous!
You will be absolutley fine hun and this will be it!   

Sue


----------



## steffydill

Lets hope we both get  good results, its so nerve wracking this whole thing, I am   that your follies have gone through a growth spurt!


----------



## LittleMissM

Thank you hun   
I have my scan at 1.45 so will update you this afternoon. Feeling very uncomfortable so hoping thats a good sign.

Sue


----------



## steffydill

Well my egg collection went ok, was in at 9am and back home now chilling. They only got 7 eggs which was disappointing, all from the left ovary and none from the right so a little bit nervous as to how many will fertilise. DH had to take them down in an incubator to the QE in Gateshead but they got there safe and sound and he was straight back to pick me up

I hope your scan goes well and those follies are bigger, let me know, xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Not great hun. I have 1 extra follie under 10, butthe rest are growing slow and I had to fight tooth and nail so that they didnt cancel me. Back again on Friday where they make the decision to cancel or not  
All follies grew by approx 3mm

Well done on the EC thats a fab number! Here's hoping the fertilse now but please let me know    

Sue


----------



## steffydill

Hi Sue,

Sorry they are not growing more quickly but at least you have that fighting spirit and are continuing, I wish I had pushed harder last time, I have read loads of posts that some people have had to stimulate for longer and they say that slow growing produces better quality so you never know.   
Let me know how it goes on Friday, qill keep my fingers crossed for you

I was a bit gutted as all the follkies on the scan on my right side turned out to be cysts rather than follicles, whats that all about   Its never straight forward is it? I will find out from the QE tomorrow morning as to whether any have fertilised, hopefully we we have some good embies to put back on Friday morning at 9.15!! Me and DH trying not to get too excited but cant help it - we we will know tomorrow and me pacing up and down isnt going to make things go quicker lol.

xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Your going to be nervous and excited hun its natural, but   plenty fertilise and they are fab!

Will think of you Friday am and will let you know how I go, please do let me know when you hear!

Take care and dont forget to breath  

Sue


----------



## steffydill

Well, we got the phonecall this morning and out if the 7 eggs collected they told me 2 were a funny colour so they didnt try to fertilise them  , 5 have been fertilised and as of this morning 3 are at the one cell stage and looking good. So as everyone on here says it only takes 1 so am hoping that they continue to develop ready for ET tomorrow morning!!!

This is a nightmare, I couldnt sleep last night and had several weird dreams and have driven DH mad, luckily they rang first thing so he is relieved that I wont be going on about it all day but now I am really worrying about how the little ones are doing, lol.

Good luck for tomorrow will   that your follies have grown,

xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Steph I am hoping too  

Oh that is so good. On my first tx we had 16 eggs, 8 mature and only 1 fertilised. We had male issues then!  
So 3 eggs is really good and if they get to day 3 or 5 you can have 2 put back  
Keeping them crossed for you!

Sue


----------



## steffydill

They arent going to wait for days 3-5 as they always do a 2dt on the NHS at Hexham/QE or so I have been told? I have got the chance to put 2 back if they are good enough quality so I will be choosing that option if there are still 2.
How are you doing? Let me know how it goes tomorrow -


----------



## LittleMissM

I am good thanks hun, doing everything I can to build up my follies and am just going to wait and see, I have just finished work for over 2 weeks now, so I feel kinda relaxed, but still obsessed with FF.

My scan is at 2 tomorrow, but as soon as I am back I will update you, likewise ok?

Sue


----------



## Blossomtree

Hi Sue

Bit of a late response I know but I have read your posts and was interested to see that you were out on low dose of menopur. I too was started on 150 but this was not discussed with me I was just told how may powders to mix. I can only assume it's my age and apparently 'good' fertility. The problem is that only one folly has grown on one side (14) on day 9 stimms and on the other side I have about 5 between 9-12. 

It was on Wednesdays scan they said we may have to abandon the cycle because my dose is too low! How dissapointed and frustrated I was.

So they have upped me to 225 but I will have only had 2 days on this dose before my scan tomorrow morning and they said if all the small follies and those measuring between 9-12 haven't done anthing by then they will abandon.

So now I'm worried that the scan will look the same or only show fractional growth and the last 5 weeks will have been for nothing and I'll have to start it all again on the proper dose of menopur next cycle. I'd get the cycle back if they did abandon but I just didn't even facot that I be having problems so early in TX.

Should I fight for this TX to continue is what I want to ask you? Or by day11 of stimms is it too late to save the cycle and insist they keep monitoring me on 225?

Lou


----------



## steffydill

Hey Lou,

Really sorry to hear that it is so diappointing when there is little response but soemtimes the first cycle is to check how you actually respond so that they get it right the next time. With only 6 follies (altho that is still better than I had the first time round which was only 4) itmay be worth cancelling this cycle and starting a new cycle on the higher dose so that you respond better the next time. If you are going to get the cycle back if they cancel then it is worth making sure that the next time you are on the higher dose from the start so that you get as many eggs as possible and have a better chance at the BFP.

Its entirely up to you but if you are on the NHS (not sure whether private or NHS) they will count it as a go if you get to egg collection stage so you may want to think about what gives you the best chance and the best outcome. Some women on here have only had 4 follicles and only got one egg and gone on to get a BFP so you just never know its all so different for everyone and there are unfortunately no guarantees. It is such a stressful thing this IVF malarkey and unfortunately it never gets any better, I am currently in 2ww and it is the most stressful part of the whole lot!

I know how you feel, it is so soul destroying when you spend all that time on the drugs etc and get really excited about going forward and then they cancel but tbh it would be more diappointing if the result is not as good as it could be. 150 of menopour is quite low but it does all really depend on age and fertility factors so at least next time they can start you off on the 225 at least.
Let me know what you decide, I will keep my fingers crossed for you either way,

Stef xx


----------



## Blossomtree

hey steff

Well things are looking up and the cycle is back on after todays scan   after they incresed me to 225 on wednesday this mornings scan showed that I now have roughly: 5 follies on each side so hopefully will get around 10 at EC fingers crossed. They have still got some cooking to do though so I'm on 225 for another 3 days but all being well and they all continue growing I will have EC next Wednesday.

Wow it's impressive what 2 days on a slightly higher dose can do, I had totally resigned myself to cancelling the cycle and was pretty anxious looking for my follies on screen this morning but over the moon when they found more and they had grown sooooo fast.

I know what you mean though, about cancelling. As I still think that if I'd been on 225 to start by now I would likely have far more than 10 follies and they would be ready to collect by now too. Oh well least we know for next TX as I am on NHS and in my area I get 2 free attempts so attempt 2 will be much more finely calibrated so to speak.

Good luck and I pray you get your BFP  

Lordy this really is a marathon event isn't it!

Lou xx


----------



## steffydill

Hey Lou,

I am so pleased for you thats a great improvement and now its all go!!! I bet you are really excited, its so good to hear things are back on track and I am sure you will get lots of big fat eggs and hopefully get a BFP.
AFM I still have 7 more days to go of this 2ww it really is a marathon and every day at the minute is dragging big time. I so want this to work for everyone on here, before this journey I didnt have a clue how much stress was involved but at least if this doesnt work I have a couple more goes on the NHS and I will know what to expect,

Take care of yourself,

Stef xx


----------



## Blossomtree

Thanks hun, I am excited but more anxious than ever now I've experienced my first BLIP  

It's all about highs and lows for me and it's prob the most stressfull yet amazing thing I've ever done/am doing!

I can't even let myself think about the 2WW as it feels to far ahead for me to dream about right now and there's so much that needs to happen before I can get to being PUPO. In some ways I think that once I'm PUPO I can relax as I will have finally got there but I know once I'm there I will open the door to a new set off worries & anxiety's and I really feel for you right now  

PMA!!! 

Keep in touch xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Lou - I will be keeping everything crossed for you  

Stefy - How did it all go? EC was ok but no fertilisation so we try again in a few months! Never mind, wasnt meant to be obviously!

Sue


----------



## steffydill

Hi Sue,

I am really sorry to hear that   its such a shame they didnt fertilise but you seem to have the right attitude that you can try again, I wish I was as upbeat about things as you. I really hope next time things go better for you as you seemed to get loads of eggs the last time - 16 wasnt it? Did they tell you why no fertilisation? I have been hearing alot about women taking supplements like apimist, bee pollen, royal jelly etc to make sure the eggs are better quality and supposedly according to some blogs I have read this has resulted in better fertilisation rates. From what I have read you need to be taking these for about 2-3 months before egg collection so it could be worthwhile looking into? Also DH can benefit from this too I have heard fro his swimmers.

AFM, out of the three eggs that fertilised one failed to continue growing so there were only 2 left. Both were above average quality 4 x cell (the clinic grades them 1-4, 4being the best and mine were Grade 3) so they put both back. I have named them Pea & Sprout and am halfway through my 2ww. I am finding it really hard to stay positive this week and have already used 4 x cheapy HPT's which are obviously all BFN as it is far too early but it seems to make me feel better. I am keeping the FRER tests for Wed/Thurs next week as my blood test is on the Friday and if it is BFN I want to know before I go in there. I am very nervous and   that they have stuck around!

Please keep in touch and let me know how things go, keep positive,
Stef xx


----------

